# LexmarkZ53 will net über USB laufen..



## ElFunghi (6. August 2002)

Moin,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, mein Lexmark Drucker will einfach net über USB laufen, Windoof erkennt zwar das da was dranhängt aba wenn ich den Installen will dann listet der mit nur die LPT ports und so en komisches File: dingen da auf. Ich bin echt ratlos warum das net geht, ich hab Win2000, hatte vorher bei ME desselbe prob. Hoffe einer kann mir da helfen, ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln


----------



## BigJuri (6. August 2002)

Hallo!

Hast du dir schon die aktuellen Z53-Treiber von der Lexmark-Seite runtergeladen? Ich hab den gleichen Drucker und der hat mir unter XP auch Probs gemacht. Aber nachdem ich die aktuellsten Treiber von der Lexmark-Site runtergeladen und installiert hab hat alles gefunzt.

MFG, BigJuri


----------

